# Αρίθμηση περιπτώσεων με γράμματα



## unique (Apr 8, 2011)

θυμάμαι ότι παλαιότερα παρεμβαλλόταν το στ΄ μεταξύ του ε΄ και του ζ΄ (για παράδειγμα τάξη στ΄). Εξακολουθεί να ισχύει αυτό ή καταργήθηκε; Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω στην αρίθμηση περιπτώσεων [ α)…., β)…. γ)…. δ)….].


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2011)

Από τη στιγμή που η έκτη τάξη, π.χ., λέγεται ακόμα ΣΤ' τάξη, οι βασιλιάδες και οι αυτοκράτορες προσδιορίζονται ακόμα με το ΣΤ', κ.α.π. (προσθέστε κατά βούληση και κατά σειρά εμφάνισης στο νου σας), δεν βλέπω τον λόγο ή κάποια τάση να καταργηθεί το τιμημένο ανά τους αιώνες στ. :)

Άσε που αν γίνει αυτό, θ' αλλάξει όλη η αρίθμηση με γράμματα: το ι από 10 θα γίνει 9 κι από κει και πέρα το χάος. 
Είμαστε να πετσοκόβουμε από μόνοι μας τα ποσά, τη σήμερον ημέρα; Μόνο αν εφαρμοστεί και στα χρωστούμενα, και μάλιστα πολλάκις.


----------



## Themis (Apr 8, 2011)

Προς θεού, Unique, μην το αγγίξεις γιατί μετά (όπως σοφά είπε ο Δαεμάνος) δεν θα ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται. Είναι μια από τις ελάχιστες σταθερές αξίες που απέμειναν στη ζωή μας.

Παρεμπιπόντως, ανεκδοτολογικά. Σε κάποια από τις τροποποιήσεις των Συνθηκών της ΕΕ, υπήρχε ένα κομπολόι προσθηκών (άρθρο Χ A, Χ B, ... M, N, O, P) και οι σοφοί έλληνες ειδήμονες ακολούθησαν την ξενική αρίθμηση. Τα έφεραν έτσι που π.χ. το ξένο O να αντιστοιχεί στο ελληνικό Ο, και εν πάση περιπτώσει να υπάρχει η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή σύμπτωση γραμμάτων μεταξύ των αλφαβήτων. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι επακολούθησε. Θρυλείται ότι, αν η αυθεντική γλώσσα της κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας ήταν τα ελληνικά, τώρα που μιλάμε δεν θα υπήρχε ΕΕ.


----------



## unique (Apr 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! (δεν το πειράζω δεν το πειράζω δεν το πειράζω δεν το πειράζω!!!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Στο κλασικό ελληνικό σύστημα αρίθμησης θα βάλεις το στ΄, αλλά το 11 θα είναι ια΄ και το 16 ιστ΄. Ενδέχεται να θέλεις να αριθμήσεις μέχρι το πολύ το 24, όχι πάνω από τις ραψωδίες της _Ιλιάδας_ και της _Οδύσσειας_, οπότε βάζεις τα γράμματα στη σειρά. Τότε 10=κ και 11=λ.

Και η απορία: Σε αριθμημένη λίστα, εκεί που το Word σού δίνει τη δυνατότητα να διαλέξεις λατινικό σύστημα ή αλφαβητικό, στο αλφαβητικό (a, b, c), όταν τελειώνουν τα 26 γράμματα, πηγαίνει σε aa, bb κ.λπ., μετά το 52 σε aaa, bbb κ.ο.κ. Το λατινικό λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Ξέρετε πώς μπορούμε να το κάνουμε να αριθμεί το ίδιο στα ελληνικά; Νομίζω ότι κάπου το είχα δει να συζητιέται.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 8, 2011)

Απόσπασμα από τον στρατιωτικό κανονισμό αλληλογραφίας... δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει. Εγώ πάντως μπερδεύτηκα περισσότερο

_ΑΡΙΘΜΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΔΙΑΙΡΕΣΕΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ

7.	Οι υποπαράγραφοι αριθμούνται με μικρά γράμματα του αλφαβήτου σύμφωνα με την ελληνική δεκαδική μέθοδο. Π.χ α=1, β=2, γ=3, δ=4, ε=5, στ=6, ζ=7, η=8, κλπ.

8.	Τα εδάφια αριθμούνται με αραβικούς αριθμούς που τοποθετούνται μέσα σε παρενθέσεις π.χ. (1), (2), (3),........(12),..........(15).

9.	Τα στοιχεία αριθμούνται με μικρά γράμματα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου, όπως οι υποπαράγραφοι και τοποθετούνται μέσα σε παρενθέσεις, π.χ. (α), (β), (γ), (δ),...............(ι), (ια),......(κδ).

10. Άλλες Υποδιαιρέσεις

Εάν υπάρξει ανάγκη να γίνουν περισσότερες υποδιαιρέσεις, όπως 
στην πιο πάνω παράγραφο 4, η αρίθμηση των υποδιαιρέσεων αυτών γίνεται με τον ακόλουθο τρόπο:

α.	Πέμπτη Υποδιαίρεση: Αραβικοί αριθμοί με μια πλάγια κάθετη γραμμή, π.χ. 1/, 2/, 3/,........12/,......15/.

β.	Έκτη Υποδιαίρεση: Μικρά γράμματα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου όπως οι υποπαράγραφοι, με μια πλάγια κάθετη γραμμή, π.χ. α/, β/, γ/,...........ιγ/.

γ.	Υπόλοιπες υποδιαιρέσεις. Χρησιμοποιούνται οι αριθμήσεις των παραγράφων, υποπαραγράφων, εδαφίων και στοιχείων με υπογράμμιση π.χ. 1, 2, 3, ....... α, β, γ,.............(1), (2), (3),.............(α), (β), (γ) (Υπόδειγμα 1).

_


----------



## meidei (Apr 8, 2011)

Δεν είδα ποτέ να μην υπάρχει στο στ' σε τέτοια αρίθμηση.
Εγώ το αποφεύγω γενικά πάντως. Εντάξει να βάλεις ένα α-β-γ, αλλά για πολλές περιπτώσεις, επιλογές, παραγράφους κλπ δεν βοηθά. Και νομίζω αυτή η συνειδητοποίηση μου ήρθε όταν έμαθα το αντίστοιχο σύστημα αρίθμησης με γράμματα στα γιαπωνέζικα. The Terror.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και η απορία: Σε αριθμημένη λίστα, εκεί που το Word σού δίνει τη δυνατότητα να διαλέξεις λατινικό σύστημα ή αλφαβητικό, στο αλφαβητικό (a, b, c), όταν τελειώνουν τα 26 γράμματα, πηγαίνει σε aa, bb κ.λπ., μετά το 52 σε aaa, bbb κ.ο.κ. Το λατινικό λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Ξέρετε πώς μπορούμε να το κάνουμε να αριθμεί το ίδιο στα ελληνικά; Νομίζω ότι κάπου το είχα δει να συζητιέται.


Στην ελληνική γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει η αγγλική (όπου nmax=26), καθότι τα ελληνικά γράμματα αντιστοιχούν και σε φυσικούς αριθμούς (καλύπτοντας όλο το σύνολο *N**). Χρήση των _αα)_, _ββ)_, _γγ)_ κτλ γίνεται (αρκεί να κοιτάξετε ένα τυπικό κείμενο νόμου), αλλά μόνον για την αμέσως κατώτερη υποδιαίρεση (δηλ. τα _αα)_, _ββ)_, _γγ)_ κτλ μπορεί να είναι εδάφια στην υποπαράγραφο _ζ)_ φερειπείν), διότι δεν ακολουθούνται οι συμβάσεις τού ΣΚ Αλληλογραφίας.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 8, 2011)

από wikisource http://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Χρήστης:Geraki/numbers#.CE.B1.27

α' - β' - γ' - δ' - ε' - στ' - ζ' - η' - θ' - ι' - ια' - ιβ' - ιγ' - ιδ' - ιε' - ιστ' - ιζ' - ιη' - ιθ' - κ' - κα' - κβ' - κγ' - κδ' - κε' - κστ' - κζ' - κη'

Κεφάλαια
Α' - Β' - Γ' - Δ' - Ε' - ΣΤ' - Ζ' - Η' - Θ' - Ι' - ΙΑ' - ΙΒ' - ΙΓ' - ΙΔ' - ΙΕ' - ΙΣΤ' - ΙΖ' - ΙΗ' - ΙΘ' - Κ' - ΚΑ' - ΚΒ' - ΚΓ' - ΚΔ' - ΚΕ' - ΚΣΤ' - ΚΖ' - ΚΗ' - ΚΘ' - Λ' - ΛΑ' - ΛΒ' - ΛΓ' - ΛΔ' - ΛΕ' - ΛΣΤ' - ΛΖ' - ΛΗ' - ΛΘ' - Μ' - ΜΑ' - ΜΒ' - ΜΓ' - ΜΔ' - ΜΕ' - ΜΣΤ' - ΜΖ' - ΜΗ' - ΜΘ' - Ν' - ΝΑ' - ΝΒ' - ΝΓ' - ΝΔ' - ΝΕ' - ΝΣΤ' - ΝΖ' - ΝΗ' - ΝΘ' - Ξ'


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Κοιτάμε και τον Οδηγό, εδώ. Ιδίως τις σελίδες: 53-54, 75, 328, 370.

Για το Word, τι είπαμε ότι κάνουμε;
Ποιος θα μου αποκρυπτογραφήσει τον Ζάζουλα;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ποιος θα μου αποκρυπτογραφήσει τον Ζάζουλα;


Έλα, για πε', να σου τον αποκρυπτογραφήσω εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι θέλεις να πεις ότι στο σύστημα των άπειρων ελληνικών αριθμών (ο Μπαμπινιώτης, πάντως, στον πίνακα στο λήμμα _αριθμός_ δεν μου έχει ελληνικό για το εκατομμύριο και πάνω), το στ΄ μπορεί να έχει υποδιαίρεση, και εκεί είναι περιορισμένο στα 24. Αντίστοιχα, οι ξένοι χρησιμοποιούν το λατινικό (που επίσης σταματά στο εκατομμύριο, στο ΛΝΕΓ) και στην αποκάτω σκάλα περνάνε στο a, b... aa, bb κ.λπ Το κατάλαβα. Στο Word πώς το κάνω; Και:

*Να ’ναι καλά οι Άραβες!*


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Να ’ναι καλά οι Άραβες!*



Κι ακόμη περισσότερο οι Ινδοί! ;)


----------



## unique (Apr 9, 2011)

Τι γίνεται με τον τονισμό των γραμμάτων στην περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιούνται με παρένθεση; Δηλαδή: α)... β)... ή α΄)... β΄)... ;
Πάντως στην έκδοση της Ιλιάδας που έχω (μτφρ. Ιάκωβου Πολυλά, 1965) το στ΄ έχει παραληφθεί, και από εκεί προερχόταν η αρχική μου απορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2011)

Σε συνδυασμό με παρενθέσεις είναι καλύτερο κτγμ να μην τονίζεις γράμματα. Αν φτάσεις βέβαια σε χιλιάδες, θα γίνει απαραίτητο ;), π.χ. ,αωκα' = 1821.

Οι ραψωδίες της Ιλιάδας και της Οδύσσειας (το έγραψε ανπασάν και ο Νίκελ στο #5) έχουν αριθμηθεί (από τους Αλεξανδρινούς γραμματικούς) με τα τότε (και σήμερα) 24 γράμματα του αλφαβήτου, οπότε λογικό είναι να λείπει το στ'. Δεν είναι μέτρηση, ούτε ια', ιβ' κλπ ραψωδίες υπάρχουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι ραψωδίες της Ιλιάδας και της Οδύσσειας (το έγραψε ανπασάν και ο Νίκελ στο #5) έχουν αριθμηθεί (από τους Αλεξανδρινούς γραμματικούς) ...


Καλημέρα. Εκτός εάν...
http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=391101


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2011)

Ασίστ και... γκολ! ;)


----------



## unique (Apr 9, 2011)

Nickel οι θεωρίες αυτού του είδους μου προξενούν αλλεργίες βαριάς μορφής. Και μάλιστα όταν προέρχονται από τόσο διακεκριμένους ανθρώπους. Μου θυμίζουν την εβραϊκή Γκεμάτρια. (Η τελευταία είναι ένα σύστημα με το οποίο ανακαλύπτονται μέσα σε λέξεις κρυμμένες αλήθειες και έννοιες). Είμαι σίγουρος πάντως ότι όταν κάποτε αποκρυπτογραφηθεί ο Όμηρος θα αποκαλυφθούν όλα τα μυστικά των Ε. :devil:


----------



## lio (Oct 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Και η απορία: Σε αριθμημένη λίστα, εκεί που το Word σού δίνει τη δυνατότητα να διαλέξεις λατινικό σύστημα ή αλφαβητικό, στο αλφαβητικό (a, b, c), όταν τελειώνουν τα 26 γράμματα, πηγαίνει σε aa, bb κ.λπ., μετά το 52 σε aaa, bbb κ.ο.κ. Το λατινικό λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Ξέρετε πώς μπορούμε να το κάνουμε να αριθμεί το ίδιο στα ελληνικά; Νομίζω ότι κάπου το είχα δει να συζητιέται.



Νομίζω πως δεν απαντήθηκε ποτέ η απορία σου αυτή και έχω την ίδια απορία και εγώ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2016)

lio said:


> Νομίζω πως δεν απαντήθηκε ποτέ η απορία σου αυτή και έχω την ίδια απορία και εγώ!



Δεν ξέρω για προηγούμενες εκδόσεις, διότι δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά από το 2007 και μετά υπάρχει ειδική επιλογή. Αν πας στην καρτέλα Home, στο Paragraph tab, υπάρχουν τρία εικονίδια για λίστες. Το τρίτο από αριστερά έχει επιλογή για custom list. Μπορείς να το δεις στην εικόνα που επισυνάπτω. Αφού πατήσεις σε αυτό, βγαίνει ένα νέο παράθυρο διαλόγου, από το οποίο μπορείς να επιλέξεις ελληνική αρίθμηση, όπως φαίνεται στην δεύτερη εικόνα που επισυνάπτω. Πατάς το οκέι κι αυτό είναι!


----------

